# How often is too often for nose licking?



## jkwan (Apr 23, 2012)

Dumbledore licks his nose, and I'm not sure if it's considered 'too often.' He does it more during sniffing, not so much while he's running/eating, etc. 
I've seen no signs of a runny nose, and no sneezing at all, is this normal hedgie behaviour?


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

When Link is in his "exploring" mode he is sniffing and licking his nose constantly. I recently read a book called "Inside a Dog" that explains the habit a little. When animals are hunting/exploring/curious about a new smell, they tend to pick up scent particles on their noses and most lick their nose to taste the smell as well. With dogs, it is an easier way to get a more indepth "look" at the smell. 

I think this would apply to most animals. I know cats do it as well and my hamsters do it while exploring the couch.


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

I think it's fine as long as theirs no
Sign of runny nose or bubbles. Nuala licks her nose a lot as well.


----------

